# New baby girl



## lilbare (Jun 13, 2013)

Here is my new baby girl she is 4.5 months old and is a sweetheart. I am currently building her a second home. She came in a storage bin, litter pan, igloo, and food and water bowl. She now has a wheel and getting a second bin. I love you so much already. She needs a name any ideas?


----------



## shadowlove1224 (Jun 17, 2013)

She's adorable! Well a few cute and simple names I can think of are Pepper, Sophie, and Hailey.


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Clementine, Maddi, and Jennepell (jen- neh- pell). Congrats!!! She is so cute! I got my hedgie a while ago too!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well she is just adorable! Such a sweet and angelic little face!!!


----------



## hedgejuliethog (May 6, 2013)

She's the same age as my Juliet. 
Adorable.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Juliet is a little angel too!!!! That precious face. The camera loves her!


----------



## Kacie33 (May 26, 2013)

I've always loved the name Zoë. I think that is what I will name my next one!


----------



## lilbare (Jun 13, 2013)

She is really cute too  I am thinking Cleo, Daisy, or Freya....


----------

